# vncserver, change the port



## gripek (Aug 11, 2009)

Hi,

I have a problem with change standard port vncserver.
I read on documentation and google, for the change standard vncserver port (6000,6001) I must change "/usr/bin/vncserver" line of "$vncPort = 5900 + $displayNumber;".

I change it to 
	
	



```
$vncPort = 1000 + $displayNumber;
```
But it don't work...

I restart vncserver, but nmap results still show "6000 and 6001 port's".

Thanks,


----------



## SirDice (Aug 11, 2009)

Please note that only root can open ports < 1024.

The standard vnc ports are 5900 and 5901. 6000 is XDMCP and is best left off until you understand the risks.


----------



## gripek (Aug 11, 2009)

Oh, Thx! It's work! :-D


----------

